# How to freeze a bernaise sauce?



## chefdianacortes (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I really need help on this one! I would like to know if any of you has a bernaise sauce recipe that can be succesfully frozen to work with it in a restaurant, and serve it on top a grilled meat, just like some people do it with the flavorized butters.

And if you can give me any advice on how to freeze it, for how long, etc.

Thank you so much in advance!!!!

Diana


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Well, you can't really freeze a bernaise sauce and expect it to come back emulsified and viable to spoon over something, I wouldn't think.

My suggestion would be to make a bernaise flavored compound butter and just serve that over the steak. Make a bernaise reduction, chop some tarragon, shallot, etc...then just mix into softened whole butter. Then roulade and slice into discs as needed. You'd be missing the eggs, obviously, but the flavor profile could be very similar. 

I also don't understand why you would want to freeze bernaise sauce, since it is a warm emulsified butter sauce...?


----------



## chefdianacortes (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi
Thanks for replying in such a short time. It's a great idea the one of trying to do a bernaise butter instead of the sauce. We want to freeze it because the cooks we have in the restaurant are not able to manage doing these kind of sauces right before taking out the order....so I thought it would be easier to prepare them in advance and regenerate them before seeking them....but apparently it's a bad idea.

I'm going to do what you told me and I'll let you know.

Thanks again.


----------



## fluffybuns9 (Jul 11, 2012)

Agreed. You really want to stay away from freezing bearnaise. It basically defeats its whole purpose. The idea of bearnaise is to be fresh daily, and held no more than a couple hours. Making a compound herb butter (tarragon reduction) is your best bet.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Someday said:


> Well, you can't really freeze a bernaise sauce and expect it to come back emulsified and viable to spoon over something, I wouldn't think.
> 
> My suggestion would be to make a bernaise flavored compound butter and just serve that over the steak. Make a bernaise reduction, chop some tarragon, shallot, etc...then just mix into softened whole butter. Then roulade and slice into discs as needed. You'd be missing the eggs, obviously, but the flavor profile could be very similar.
> 
> I also don't understand why you would want to freeze bernaise sauce, since it is a warm emulsified butter sauce...?


Yes indeed +1. This would be the way to go.......................


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

Iv made it with 2 parts creme fraice 1 part egg yolk and make just like a normal holandaise or bernaise.   After its made you can cool it down in a refrigerater to use later and almost heat to order if your cooks are semi decent.  Iv used this for partys and its better than the canned crap but doest break as easy as regular bernaise.  Good luck.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Bernaise is not made with creme fraiche.  Whatever that was, and no matter how wonderful, it wasn't sauce Bernaise.  A compound butter flavored with Bernaise elements could be okay, but it isn't sauce Bernaise either.  "Bernaise" is pretty specific terminology; I wouldn't screw around with your customers' expectations too much.

You can hold Bernaise pretty well in a thermos -- couple of hours easy.  That way, you can get an entire service out of one or two batches. Oh, and hire better cooks.

BDL


----------



## chefdianacortes (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay thank you!!! i´ll try both to see which one works for me...


----------



## chefdianacortes (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes, i agree with you that it wouldn´t be a bernaise sauce and maybe clients would feel robbed. Perhaps i´ll say it´s a Bernaise Butter if that one works or change the name on the creamy one.

About hiring better cooks i´ve thought about it but unfortunately i am giving this restaurant an assessment and it is located in a town where there are few people who know about professional cooking! 

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Make a bernaise semifreddo (without sugar of course), freeze, cut into stick butter size, refreeze, pull and cut portions to order.


----------



## chefdianacortes (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi...could you please explain me the step by step or the recipe for this bernaise semifreddo?

Thank you


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

1 cup white wine

1 cup tarragon vinegar

4 tablespoons chopped shallot

1 ounce chopped tarragon

1/2 ounce chopped chervil

1/4 ounce crushed black peppercorns

combine the above and reduce by 2/3, cool, add

6 egg yolks

whip in a double boiler until very thick, it will turn lighter in color and double in volume, strain through etamine, fold in

3 cups of manufacturing cream whipped to soft peaks

1 tablespoon chopped tarragon

1/2 tablespoon chopped chervil

freeze


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Chef Layne,

That is a pretty cool idea.

Can you confirm / clarify the following (English is not my first language... sorry for the trouble)


> Make a bernaise semifreddo (without sugar of course), *freeze,* cut into stick butter size, refreeze, pull and cut portions to order.
> 
> 1 cup white wine
> 
> ...


1) first high-light; what shape or type of container do you freeze this in initially? I'm guessing a loaf pan?

2) second high-light; did you mean a tamis? or Étamine (tissu) basically a layered cheese cloth?

3) third high-light; 40% or more milk fat?

Thanks a bunch.

This looks to be something very useful.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

MichaelGA said:


> 1) first high-light; what shape or type of container do you freeze this in initially? I'm guessing a loaf pan? yes
> 
> 2) second high-light; did you mean a tamis? or Étamine (tissu) basically a layered cheese cloth? fine mesh chinois
> 
> 3) third high-light; 40% or more milk fat? yes


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. I don't get the popularity of this topic lately. I'm curious here. Just how many dishes do you make that come w/ béarnaise sauce? ... and how much calling do you have for those dishes? I can see eggs-b, yucky potatoes and once in a while, some jamoak will want it on his steak. That's it for me. I must be a sheltered dinosaur.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Why whip the cream? That makes no sense.

There may be cream in a Bearnaise _semifreddo_, but not in sauce Bearnaise -- whipped or otherwise. Call it what you will, but the recipe is for frozen custard.

*ChefLayne:*

I hate to be tough on new ideas, and certainly haven't even tried your idea or anything like it -- which may disqualify the opinion -- and please forgive me for being so blunt, pessimistic, and dubious.

The recipe doesn't sound good to me for any purpose. Do your diners really melt a scoop of frozen custard (with plenty of cream) on top of a hot protein? Really? Steak _a la mode_?! Is it a popular dish? How much do you charge?

I suppose you could heat a little of the frozen base in a microwave, in the same way home cooks in a hurry make a _creme anglaise_ by melting French Vanilla ice cream, but considering what's in this recipe, it doesn't sound like a good idea to me. I think it would be overly liquid, overly airy (if you'd beaten the cream) and lack the intense butter/egg/acid richness you get from a Bearnaise because it was destroyed by all that cream.

*MichaelGA:*

Go ahead and make a test batch if you have the time -- what can it hurt? Don't expect too much, and do get back to us to let it know how it worked for you.

BDL


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm with BDL on this, just sounds wrong........To the OP, either make the sauce or find something else. The compound butter is your best bet.


----------



## grillbeast (Jul 18, 2012)

Why not make the sauce just before service and hold it warm?  Any time we've run a special with a hollandaise based sauce that's exactly what we've done with perfect results.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_WOW. _


----------



## chefdianacortes (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm going to try both recipes, the semigfreddo and the butter and I'll come next week with my results. Thank you very much for taking the time to answer me!!!!

Hugs to all


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Nothing personal.


> Do you know of another way to make semifreddo?


Yes.

As I understand it, "semifreddo" means serving something which is half-frozen.

We bought a new, "self-contained" ice cream freezer a few months ago so we've been doing a fair bit of frozen stuff -- and that does include some semifreddos. My semifreddos are made by folding gelato and whipped cream together (about 2 gelato to 1 whipped cream), and I believe that method or something very much like it is how semifreddos are almost always made.

Folding whipped cream into a warm base and then putting it directly into the freezer without thoroughly chilling it first is -- IMO -- bad technique on several levels. You get a lot of ice crystals and too much air; which both add up to lousy texture. You might get away with using a warm base in a Pacojet or commercial ice cream maker -- but if you do use a Pacojet or churn or do anything else to break up the crystals we're back to "what's the point of whipping the cream?" 


> At no time did I say a scoop, a thin slice like a butter pat. Reacts similarly to a compound butter on a hot protein


I'm left still questioning the wisdom of putting something frozen on a hot protein at all, especially in sufficiently large quantities to act as a sauce. I'll grant you that "scoop" was hyperbole but the idea of steak _a la mode_ was irresistible.

Your technique may be different, but if I serve anything but the smallest piece of butter (plain or compound) on a protein the butter is temped to room temperature and not straight from the refrigerator.

Again, this is just about food and is not meant in any way as a personal critique.

BDL


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

boar_d_laze said:


> There may be cream in a Bearnaise _semifreddo_, but not in sauce Bearnaise -- whipped or otherwise. Call it what you will, but the recipe is for frozen custard.


Coming from the guy who refused to call it Caesar Salad if the dressing's missing the anchovies (can't eat it together with chicken/meat) and parmesan (same issue, with the addition of it being actual dairy)...(I make a great version, but am educating my customers and calling it Brutus Salad - very much unlike the other kosher restaurants and caterers), I gotta say that if it's got both the ingredients and flavors intrinsic to what Bearnaise stands for, then calling it a Bearnaise semifreddo is a cool variation, and no customer will be expecting a warm, rich sauce. If you were calling it Bearnaise Sauce, then you'd be sent to a corner to think about you've done.

Cheflayne - I do, however, wonder about the point of putting a cold anything on a hot protein. Maybe you should scoop it, deep-freeze it (thereby rendering it a full-freddo??), roll it in flour-egg-breadcrumb, and deep-fry it for service, thereby warming it and "partially saucing" itself in it's shell (and rendering it a barely-freddo?). Really effing confuse people by calling it _Italian Fried Bearnaise Semifreddo!_


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't believe this is still an active thread.

I hope it's not out of laziness, but it sure screams of that, there's no excuse not to make a sauce daily, that takes literally 3 minutes to make.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

lest we forget that the op asked for a 'frozen' bearnaise...whether you like it or not, agree with it or not or it just sounds all wrong, a solution was delivered period...it's not a pissing contest.....gotta say, i like chefdave's idea the best....'italian fried bearnaise semifreddo'....that's just funny!!!!

who's on first?

joey

 sometimes i do a southwest rubbed steak special and top it with a corn and black bean relish(cold)...does that mean i should i go to the corner too? or pair fresh fruit relishes on grilled fish continually......fresh blueberries on grilled salmon, grilled pineapple on spice rubbed and grilled pork, tomato-caper and canellini beans on grilled tuna.....and the beat goes on and on and on...does a hat come with that corner?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

*Nominated for Best Clarification in the Category of Not a Pissing Contest, but in the Interests of Good Technique and Accuracy:*

1. The OP asked if there was a way to *hold* Bearnaise frozen, not if it should be *served* that way. And,

2. Let me apologize if it seemed like I was bullying ChefLayne, being too hard on him in any way, or harbor personal animosity. Nothing personal. I thought (and think) the *recipe and techniques* for a semifreddo which will be served on a hot protein to melt into a sauce, and the *underlying idea* of serving a semifreddo on a hot protein are [ahem] less than stellar.

*Other:*

Finally, gotta say that while I personally like and always have liked Bearnaise, and like it (and similar Hollandaise daughter sauces) even more since my interests turned retro -- it IS old-fashioned and I wouldn't have thought there was much demand for it outside of old-line steak houses. I'm curious about what type of restaurant and what the OP has in mind for the menu.

BDL


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

durangojo said:


> sometimes i do a southwest rubbed steak special and top it with a corn and black bean relish(cold)...does that mean i should i go to the corner too? or pair fresh fruit relishes on grilled fish continually......fresh blueberries on grilled salmon, grilled pineapple on spice rubbed and grilled pork, tomato-caper and canellini beans on grilled tuna.....and the beat goes on and on and on...does a hat come with that corner?


Agreed. I think further thinking (dangerous) and clarification would be...a sauce now being served in cold form? Also, cold sauce/relish on meat as opposed to chicken or tuna. Unless in a sandwich, we don't typically eat cooked meat that's now cold (barring an exception I'm sure is out there), whereas chicken and fish are often cooked and eaten cold.

And any hat you want - except one that's denotes you as being a chef (j/k!) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I Have never been a big lover of sauces on quality protiens we serve. Au Jus is my most favorite terminology for the wet stuff applied to the meat dish! Never really liked the tarragon reduction bernaise as well as just a pure hollandaise but heck I was not paying the bills so WTF. Bernaise for "me" was always a wrap around to make the dish sound more old school and uppity then if we had done a specific Jus for the meat in question and cooked it properly! Just another sauce that the sous has to do before the rush and realy how much do you sell ? I myself would take a good boardalaise with a merlot and possible mushroom reduction and garnish over any Bernaise sauce for my filet but then again I like simple food cooked well. The solution to your dilema is to change the friggen menu and lose the bernaise. If you can do it well then so be it, otherwise move on! KISS, Doug...................


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm going out on a limb here -

The OP wanted a particular sauce... that could be frozen and used as required.

That means it isn't particularly popular and has a low volume / demand. (not all of us work in a fancy pants always full place)

Having something to offer to the low volume / demand crowd makes a big difference. It might not be 'exactly' what they want, but it does show them that you care enough to have something available.

Old timer #1 comes in and asks for his steak well done with a bernaise sauce.

- server says we don't have that; or

- server says we can do that steak with a bernaise semi-freddo

----

Which option do you want?

----

And seriously some of you people need to wake up. The restaurant business has changed.

WTF are you all bitching and pissing about... putting a cold condiment on a hot protein.?!?!

Wake the hell up... most of the $$$$ bling bling steaks served in the great'ol'us'of'a get smothered in ketchup!

Do you honestly refuse to offer Heinz57 if someone asks for it?

(just on principle? I wish I worked at your place if you do)

Cold condiments on a steak are the norm... blue cheese, goat cheese, compound butters etc. Don't even bother to tell me you keep these cheese at room temp just for when you get that order. Do you really keep the compound butter pats out at room temp... and then discard them every night if they aren't used. (please don't suggest you put them back in the cooler!)

Seriously - if I can make even one customer happy by saying - we don't have Bernaise but we do have a Bernaise Semi-Freddo for your steak.

I'm happy.

The Bernaise Semi-Freddo that is kept in the freezer, made in small batches and never really goes bad but is always available for a customer is even better.

*Thanks Cheflayne!*


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Are you kidding here?!? _"Outback"_, while a nice enough place for those who dine there, is not a _"steak-house"_ of _"bling bling"_.


> Wake the hell up... most of the $$$$ bling bling steaks served in the great'ol'us'of'a get smothered in ketchup!


I'll give you 3:1 that 98.6% of average diners don't know what _"semi-freddo"_ is. I'll also bet that that one(1) customer then asks you when did béarnaise sauce become a dessert?

I'd put the cold condiment on the hot steak and let it sit on the grill for a few seconds. 





  








300px-Semifreddo_dessert.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Jul 20, 2012







_*Just for fun.*_


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Never heard of or been to an "Outback" but after googling it - i'd agree with you.

I also agree with the 98% of customers not knowing...as for one of them asking about it becoming a 'dessert' i'll take them odds and then explain why we can't keep the sauce sitting around from service to service.


> I'd put the cold condiment on the hot steak and let it sit on the grill for a few seconds.


That is exactly what the OP and myself agree with... just some others seem to get all twisted up in the shorts about it....

Damn this might be the first time i've replied to a post and not had a disagreement....

You Sir Are Correct!

o7


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Was not the whole idea behind the OP's post about the line not being able to make a Bearnaise Sauce in the first place?

Wouldn't the simplest solution be to educate the line in how to prepare and hold the sauce?


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i just keep thinking about hot crispy fish and chips without the tartar sauce....too sad really...

joey


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

xo


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

not to poke any sleeping bears here, and something i thought might be a bit humorous, coincidentally and accidentally since this thread started i have been reading of chefs making and restaurants serving....wait for it...'bernaise gelato'......steakhouses too!  interesting, don't you think?...or not

joey

 just to clarify though, the gelato was served on tenderloin carpaccio, not big hot juicy steaks


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

durangojo said:


> not to poke any sleeping bears here, but coincidentally since this thread i have been reading of chefs making and restaurants serving....wait for it...'bernaise gelato'......steakhouses too! interesting, don't you think?
> 
> joey


I think people are trying too hard.

This isn't bernaise ice cream, they can call it "Bernaise flavored Ice cream/gelato" but there's no butter in it.


> *For the Béarnaise ice-cream*
> 
> Heat 1.5 litres of cream. Infuse 100g of tarragon. Beat 8 egg yolks with 150g of sugar till it is fluffy and creamy. Mix the mixtures together and strain. Place back on the heat to slightly cook the eggs in the mixture. Cool, then place in an ice cream machine and churn according to the manufacturers' instruction until frozen. This quantity is enough for quite a few portions.


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Since when does Tarragon flavored ice cream equal Bearnaise??


----------



## rbrad (Apr 29, 2011)

yeah it isn't bearnaise ice cream at all but in the right situation it would be an interesting savoury course if they added red wine vinegar and shallots and folded in soft butter to the custard. i've seen lots of local newspaper articles  saying how the new fake irish pub in town is so awesome that they even have guinness ice cream .... crazy really. or the place with garlic sorbet; next thing you know someone will come up with a foie gras creme brulee. i actually do like the idea of bearnaise semi fredo though,  ..... if the steak is hot enough it will still be melting as it arrives at the table. that's one of the most interesting things i've heard in a while ....... still old school and fun as opposed to needing a BSC degree ,which is what it should be all about in the first place.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

> If the steak is hot enough [the Bearnasie semifreddo] will still be melting as it comes to the table


Think it through. As the plate comes to the table, what's happening to the STEAK with frozen "semifreddo" on the middle of the top, the rest of the steak and plate covered with barely melted "sauce?"

In the few years I cooked professionally, I never had a guest send a steak back because it was too warm. On the other hand...

Tell you what, dip a toe into it by grilling an 20oz, Prime, bone-in rib, and serve it on a chilled plate, with a chilled fork and a scoop of horseradish/green peppercorn ice cream. Charge -- I don't know -- $35. What could possibly go wrong?

BDL


----------



## grillbeast (Jul 18, 2012)

Chefross said:


> Was not the whole idea behind the OP's post about the line not being able to make a Bearnaise Sauce in the first place?
> Wouldn't the simplest solution be to educate the line in how to prepare and hold the sauce?


I could not agree more.


----------



## longhourschef (Jul 24, 2012)

To the OP:

Your question was to freezing bernaise and using for service. Like a few other people have stated it is not a good idea to freeze an emulusified sauce. I don't think it is a good idea to have the name "Bernaise" on your menu and use any of the recipe's above no matter how close in flavor or texture they may be. Keep true to your guests and give them exactly what the name and description of an item is. 

In another statement you said your cooks have trouble making this sauce to order. Bernaise sauce would not be an item you want to make "a la minute". You would want them to make a fresh batch on a daily basis and even an hourly basis depending on how you want to hold this sauce complying with all health sanitation and procedures. 

You do have some alternatives to have having and using bernaise sauce. There are hollandaise sauce bases out there that are stable at 140+ degree temps. They are easy to use, usually just adding water and poof! You now have a 30 second hollandaise. Just make a reduction with some tarragon ( that you can hold for a few days, so your not making everyday). With all easy sauce cheats like this a little tasting and seasoning will get you to a decent sauce that you can call "bernaise". 

I hope this helps!!


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

LongHoursChef said:


> To the OP:
> Your question was to freezing bernaise and using for service. Like a few other people have stated it is not a good idea to freeze an emulusified sauce. I don't think it is a good idea to have the name "Bernaise" on your menu and use any of the recipe's above no matter how close in flavor or texture they may be. Keep true to your guests and give them exactly what the name and description of an item is.
> In another statement you said your cooks have trouble making this sauce to order. Bernaise sauce would not be an item you want to make "a la minute". You would want them to make a fresh batch on a daily basis and even an hourly basis depending on how you want to hold this sauce complying with all health sanitation and procedures.
> You do have some alternatives to have having and using bernaise sauce. There are hollandaise sauce bases out there that are stable at 140+ degree temps. They are easy to use, usually just adding water and poof! You now have a 30 second hollandaise. Just make a reduction with some tarragon ( that you can hold for a few days, so your not making everyday). With all easy sauce cheats like this a little tasting and seasoning will get you to a decent sauce that you can call "bernaise".
> I hope this helps!!


Sooo...you're against calling the above recipes Bernaise (because it wouldn't be a "real" Bernaise?) but are perfectly OK using packet hollandaise...filled with god knows what chemicals, stablilizers, artificial flavors, etc...and a little tarragon infused vinegar and calling that Bernaise?

Lol, I think your version resembles "real" Bernaise less than a Bernaise semi-freddo would.

Are we really still at the point where the only thing that can have the title "Bernaise" in it is a warm egg yolk emulsified butter sauce with a vinegar/wine tarragon reduction? Guys, its 2012. Two thousand and twelve. Chefs and cooks have been deconstructing, pulling apart, twisting and turning and god knows what else to food and traditional recipes for decades. Using a familiar flavor combination and serving it in a unique or unorthodox way is becoming more commonplace every year. And it HAS been becoming more common for a LONG time.

Calling something a "bernaise gelato" familiarizes it to a lot of people instantly. Putting granitas/frozen custards on cold meat has been done a lot. This allows the chef to serve familiar flavors to people, and his food might be a touch more exciting to people who haven't experienced things like it before. Calling something a "tarragon frozen custard" holds no food memories for anyone, and allows no association for familiar flavors to take place. Again, if a chef can get a very similar flavor profile to his guests (hell, even a classic and played out one like Bernaise and beef) and make it exciting again, then more power to him/her. 


> yeah it isn't bearnaise ice cream at all but in the right situation it would be an interesting savoury course if they added red wine vinegar and shallots and folded in soft butter to the custard. i've seen lots of local newspaper articles saying how the new fake irish pub in town is so awesome that they even have guinness ice cream .... crazy really. or the place with garlic sorbet; next thing you know someone will come up with a foie gras creme brulee. i actually do like the idea of bearnaise semi fredo though, ..... if the steak is hot enough it will still be melting as it arrives at the table. that's one of the most interesting things i've heard in a while ....... still old school and fun as opposed to needing a BSC degree ,which is what it should be all about in the first place.


I'm curious as to how you can reconcile that a "bernaise ice cream" isn't appropriate but somehow a bernaise semi-fredo is? How is semi fredo "old school" and "fun" yet an ice cream isn't? They are practically the same thing....one is just has folded whipped cream in it and isn't run though an ice cream machine...? You think you would need a BSC degree to make an ice cream? I'm confused...

I dunno guys, to me it is a slippery slope. The greatest chefs in the world got where they are by, besides obviously having great technique, either doing something the world had never seen before in food (those people are super rare) or taking classic, familiar flavor and cutting them up, re-imagining, re-interpreting, etc all the stuff from chefs that came before them. I'm not saying that someone who puts a bernaise compoind butter on a steak is one of these chefs, I'm just saying that statements like "that shouldn't be called bernaise because it doesn't have butter/eggs/whatever" should probably not be spoken by chefs nowadays.

Of course, all this must be done with discretion. When executed poorly, this type of thing runs the risk of alienating your diners as opposed to delighting them, but really, in the year 2012, there aren't many limits on what can/should be done with food.

And by the way, I've had/made foie gras creme brulee, and it was f-n delicious. What's not to love about that idea?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

What is the classic presentation for Bearnaise?  Table served in a sauce boat or something like that right?


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i promise this is the last thing i have to say about this whole thing...if the op's kitchen staff can't even make a simple bearnaise, i doubt they would be able to manage making a semifreddo or gelato or whatever name du jour you choose to call it

joey

it would be nice if the op came back to clue us in on what style of restaurant it is...a steakhouse in bogota? is it a k-bob cousin or a high end place?......if it's a k-bob type there are frozen sauces(hollandaise), or powdered that would most probably work just fine...of course being a restaurant in bogota, i might be more afraid of the 'consequences' from the customer if they didn't like something!!!!!


----------



## rbrad (Apr 29, 2011)

Someday, sorry if my post was confusing. i do like the idea of bearnaise ice cream but i was basically agreeing with another poster that just because it had tarragon as an ingredient it didn't make it bearnaise ice cream, next time i have a chance i might make bearnaise ice cream but will add a reduction as well as tarragon. i was referring to bernaise semi fredo as still kind of old school since it used all natural ingredients and had a familiar flavour profile as opposed to molecular gastronomy which is why i mentioned the BSC. there's nothing wrong with foie gras creme brulee  or guinness ice cream or garlic sorbet, it's just that most people here have made them before and probably nobody has made bearnaise creme brulee ..... yet.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

> just like some people do it with the flavorized butters


Diana,

I agree that it would be a *good thing* to train your cooks to make the sauce. If that does not appeal to you, what about bearnaise butter ? Mix into a bowl, shape into a log, twist ends, chill till cold and slice off as needed.

You have had lots of feedback since you last posted, any thoughts ?

Petals.


----------



## longhourschef (Jul 24, 2012)

Someday said:


> Sooo...you're against calling the above recipes Bernaise (because it wouldn't be a "real" Bernaise?) but are perfectly OK using packet hollandaise...filled with god knows what chemicals, stablilizers, artificial flavors, etc...and a little tarragon infused vinegar and calling that Bernaise?
> 
> Lol, I think your version resembles "real" Bernaise less than a Bernaise semi-freddo would.
> 
> ...


----------



## brendab (Feb 9, 2015)

I am not a chef, I love Bearnaise and I may have a solution for you.  I use this recipe for beef fondue.  It's quick and tasty.

1 cup Mayo

6 green onions

1 Tbsp Tarragon vinegar  

1/4 tsp dry mustard

2 Tbsp soft butter

2 Tsp dried Tarragon 

Realizing this is not freezing as per your initial question but may be a solution that will suit you.


----------



## BeatrixNuada (Apr 12, 2019)

I still can not believe these people here... So much bashing on others... "Hire better cooks" " I know better"... Come on people, is this what the profession has come to. Demine others so that I can show off as some psychopath Michelin Star tortured rat living out on beginners chef. Look, as a businessman, I can tell you that more expensive cooks you take the less value per dollar you can get. Michelin star cooks are full of themselves and can not think out of their comfort zone. Trust me I tried them... I would rather take people that are able to do and to learn and willing to show themselves, than stubborn lazy people. As for the recipes, some people just do not have infinite resources, time, space... So everything that you can make in advance and wait for the guests, so you can serve them ASAP is surely a plus. A skillful cook surely can make food in ample amounts and perfectly satisfactory taste and manner. Just let people develop themselves and it will pay off in droves. That is what I did and that is what my workers do.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

BeatrixNuada said:


> I still can not believe these people here... So much bashing on others... "Hire better cooks" " I know better"... Come on people, is this what the profession has come to. Demine others so that I can show off as some psychopath Michelin Star tortured rat living out on beginners chef. Look, as a businessman, I can tell you that more expensive cooks you take the less value per dollar you can get. Michelin star cooks are full of themselves and can not think out of their comfort zone. Trust me I tried them... I would rather take people that are able to do and to learn and willing to show themselves, than stubborn lazy people. As for the recipes, some people just do not have infinite resources, time, space... So everything that you can make in advance and wait for the guests, so you can serve them ASAP is surely a plus. A skillful cook surely can make food in ample amounts and perfectly satisfactory taste and manner. Just let people develop themselves and it will pay off in droves. That is what I did and that is what my workers do.


What are you going on about?

You seem personally hurt by chef's and seem like you have an ax to grind...I don't think a professional chef forum is the place to do that.

I also re-read the entire thread and don't really pick up on what you are talking about. Yes there are some disagreements on some things but I didn't see anything egregious. This is a discussion forum for people to ask question or talk about topics and hear the opinions of other chefs and professionals.

I suggest to you that reviving a 7+ YEAR OLD thread speaks more about YOU and your state of mind than anything that happened (or is happening) here.

Your philosophy of not hiring "expensive cooks" is right in keeping with my impression of bad businessmen who have no clue about kitchen work, who pay their staff sub-standard wages and complain constantly about how they can't find good help. But hey, I would never judge someone just based on 1 random internet post...


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

BeatrixNuada said:


> I still can not believe these people here... So much bashing on others... "Hire better cooks" " I know better"... Come on people, is this what the profession has come to. Demine others so that I can show off as some psychopath Michelin Star tortured rat living out on beginners chef. Look, as a businessman, I can tell you that more expensive cooks you take the less value per dollar you can get. Michelin star cooks are full of themselves and can not think out of their comfort zone. Trust me I tried them... I would rather take people that are able to do and to learn and willing to show themselves, than stubborn lazy people. As for the recipes, some people just do not have infinite resources, time, space... So everything that you can make in advance and wait for the guests, so you can serve them ASAP is surely a plus. A skillful cook surely can make food in ample amounts and perfectly satisfactory taste and manner. Just let people develop themselves and it will pay off in droves. That is what I did and that is what my workers do.


Interesting first post...


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

BeatrixNuada said:


> I still can not believe these people here... So much bashing on others...


I could be mistaken, but it seems you went on after that to do the very thing that you accused other people of doing. :~)

The original question was about how to freeze bernaise. Do you have any input or ideas in that direction?


----------



## BeatrixNuada (Apr 12, 2019)

boar_d_laze said:


> Bernaise is not made with creme fraiche. Whatever that was, and no matter how wonderful, it wasn't sauce Bernaise. A compound butter flavored with Bernaise elements could be okay, but it isn't sauce Bernaise either. "Bernaise" is pretty specific terminology; I wouldn't screw around with your customers' expectations too much.
> 
> You can hold Bernaise pretty well in a thermos -- couple of hours easy. That way, you can get an entire service out of one or two batches. Oh, and hire better cooks.
> 
> BDL


----------



## BeatrixNuada (Apr 12, 2019)

chefdianacortes said:


> Yes, i agree with you that it wouldn´t be a bernaise sauce and maybe clients would feel robbed. Perhaps i´ll say it´s a Bernaise Butter if that one works or change the name on the creamy one.
> 
> About hiring better cooks i´ve thought about it but unfortunately i am giving this restaurant an assessment and it is located in a town where there are few people who know about professional cooking!
> 
> Thank you for your advice!


----------



## BeatrixNuada (Apr 12, 2019)

I have a business school (doctoral degree soon) which told me to overpay and underemploy. Also to first find the right people then decide what and how to exactly do the job. I see confused people so I am just gonna leave you with that...


----------



## rbrad (Apr 29, 2011)

Not quite sure why you picked a seven year old thread or called out a member who hasn't posted in five and a half years.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

BeatrixNuada said:


> I see confused people


It's because you aren't making any sense.


----------



## BeatrixNuada (Apr 12, 2019)

someday said:


> It's because you aren't making any sense.


Maybe you will make some sense of it someday...
In the meantime I shall keep my workforce for at least another 5 years or so... And I shall nurture them, instead of advising other people to replace theirs (read previous two quotes). Be well folks...


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

BeatrixNuada said:


> Maybe you will make some sense of it someday...
> In the meantime I shall keep my workforce for at least another 5 years or so... And I shall nurture them, instead of advising other people to replace theirs (read previous two quotes). Be well folks...


I understand everything you said, I guess I'm just baffled as to why you felt the need to respond to a 7+ year old thread, to people who don't even post on here anymore, in a manner that doesn't even address the concerns of the original post. Rather, you seem bent on admonishing "Michelin star chefs" when no mention was made of Michelin in the entire thread (least that I can tell) and seems tied to whatever personal vendetta or ax to grind you feel (as a "businessman") towards said chefs.

But, by all means, keep shaking your fist at the sky.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

BeatrixNuada said:


> I see confused people


You have replied five times to a thread about bernaise but without any mention of bernaise in any of your replies. What is your ROI and to what end?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Keep it on topic folks. How to freeze bearnaise sauce.

The moderation team and I thank you.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

kuan said:


> Keep it on topic folks. How to freeze bearnaise sauce.
> 
> The moderation team and I thank you.


That's easy... don't.

You're welcome.


----------

